# 60" moose plow



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

i just recently bought a 60" moose straight blade for my 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. i had the glacier 52" before but with it angled to the left or right i would be tramping unplowed snow or my windrow. I have 27X10 mudbug tires on all around and am wondering if the 60" will hang over enough full angled??


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Polaris500Sport;1245927 said:


> i just recently bought a 60" moose straight blade for my 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. i had the glacier 52" before but with it angled to the left or right i would be tramping unplowed snow or my windrow. I have 27X10 mudbug tires on all around and am wondering if the 60" will hang over enough full angled??


My 60" plow clears the tires great when it's angled on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4.


----------



## spyder666 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah my 60" clears my foreman 500 fully angled. i would think you'd be fine.


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

Is that with stock tires?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Polaris500Sport;1246126 said:


> Is that with stock tires?


They arn't stock but, they are stock size.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Polaris500Sport;1245927 said:


> i just recently bought a 60" moose straight blade for my 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. i had the glacier 52" before but with it angled to the left or right i would be tramping unplowed snow or my windrow. I have 27X10 mudbug tires on all around and am wondering if the 60" will hang over enough full angled??


If the tires are on stock rims, the blade should just cover them even when fully angled. If you have aftermarket rims with a wide offset, the blade may be wide enough. Aftermarket rims can add 4" to the width of a quad.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 2" wheel spacers on mine and my 60" just clears the windrow. I'll bet money you'll be fine. The Moose plows look nice and heavy duty, unlike my Arctic Cat plow setup.


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

I have ITP type C rims without spacers and I'm sure its not that much wider then stock with the offset. Thanks for all the help


----------

